# motorola k1m screen 'o death



## dw3llz (Jan 18, 2008)

hey guys... i bought a motorola k1m like last august... no problems up till now... its got a white screen when i turn it on and never changes. The keys all still work... i can call, i can send out texts, i just can not see anything. the front screen is also blank. please help!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Last August - If new, it should still be under warranty - take it back to the shop and get it repaired.


----------

